# Georgia Boots



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 27, 2007)

Got a pair for Christmas, they feel as though they are made from lead. Hard and heavy. I usally buy Wolverines. Anyone wear Georgia Boots and what do you think of them?


----------



## The Bell Man (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been wearing a pair to work for about a year, so far they have held up good and feel good, maybe they have other versions you could exchange them for if you don't like those.


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Dec 27, 2007)

What model did you get? I always bought the farm and ranch non-steel toe wellingtons. I've had 3 pairs. Usually last a year. I wear Tony Lama TLX's now.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Dec 27, 2007)

All I wear to work in. I love Georgia Boots, they wear better and better every day.


----------



## awstapp (Dec 27, 2007)

So far the best boots Ive worn. I got the Logger and liked them so much Im on my 3rd pair now


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been wearing the Eagle Lite's for about 3 years now.I wear them every day--they are the best boots I've ever owned.


----------



## BigJimmy57 (Dec 27, 2007)

Georgia boots are good.  But they are not near as comfortable as my wolverine durashock fusion.  I've had my wolverines for about 4 years now.  Its almost time for a new pair.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 28, 2007)

BigJimmy57 said:


> Georgia boots are good.  But they are not near as comfortable as my wolverine durashock fusion.  I've had my wolverines for about 4 years now.  Its almost time for a new pair.



That's what I'm talking about. I hate to swap them as my kids got them for me. But my wife said the young un's wouldn't mind if I swaped them out for my Durashocks.


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Dec 28, 2007)

I love mine


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a pair of ten inch all leather hunting ga boots. the set with 200 grams of thinsulate(only one that low)and vibram outsole. i wear mine to work in a rail-yard and run on asphalt all day long, 6 days a week for three years, same pair and they still keep my feet dry, and they still have 3/4 of the tread left on the outsole. so yes, i'm very happy with ga boots, find the pair thats comortable for you and i would bet they will last longer than any pair you have ever had before.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ive had bad luck with Ga boots, they wear out too fast for me. However, i weigh 275 and wear boots everyday. Red Wing boots have lasted the longest for me.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 29, 2007)

got a pair on right now. comfortable, they are a year old and i really like them.


----------



## ANDY 249 (Dec 29, 2007)

Farm and Ranch been wearing them for 5years best boot out there
just my .02


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 31, 2007)

*Good Boots*

Ive Had A Pair For Over A Year Now.i Only Wear Them On The Weekends Etc. I Wear Redback Boots To Work In (mechanic).they Both Get More Comfortable The More You Wear Them.

*****note:georgia Boots Are Not Made In Ga.******


----------



## packrat (Dec 31, 2007)

*BOOTS*



Parker Phoenix said:


> Got a pair for Christmas, they feel as though they are made from lead. Hard and heavy. I usally buy Wolverines. Anyone wear Georgia Boots and what do you think of them?



SAME HERE, GOT A PAIR AND THEY ARE THE DUMPS COMPARED TO MY WOLVERINES OR JUSTINS


----------



## Abolt20 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've had a pair for three years and I really like them.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Dec 31, 2007)

I've had a couple pair of Georgia Boots. I used them for my work boots ( steel toe). They were out a little faster than Redwings but not by much and for the price difference you won't hear me complaining about the time difference. Plus the GA's were a lot lighter than similar all leather Redwings not to mention less than half the price.
Nathan


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wear the same boot 4 years old now and look great! Gooooo Georgia


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 1, 2008)

*I had one pair of ga.boots*

Didn't like them.Wolverine Durashocks for me.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgia Boots best boot I have ever owned, it is about time to go buy another pair, thanks for the reminder. I have a pair I have worn M-F for about 4 years.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 29, 2008)

Spend the money and buy you a set of Russells...either the Cavalier or the Zephyr II, throw a good insole in there and you are good to go for 3-4 years.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 6, 2009)

They're heavy and uncomfortable. My brother's pair (5 years old) completely fell apart on him a few months back.


----------



## Mission (Jan 6, 2009)

i got some 600 gram, gore-tex, georgia boots. they have held up great. bad news for people that like the georgia boot....rocky has bought out georgia boot


----------



## Bart Sims (Feb 27, 2009)

You are kidding. I will never buy another Georgia Boot then. I bought my Field crew (Land Surveyor) a pair of Georgia Boots and the sole melted off of both pair just walking on hot pavement in the summer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2009)

ANDY 249 said:


> Farm and Ranch been wearing them for 5years best boot out there
> just my .02




I have a pair of these, and I like em purty good.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 3, 2009)

Ga Boots are made in China not Ga. And their HQ is in PA. Get some Wolverines or Red Wings.


----------



## bross07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a pair and they suck..... Heavy, uncomfortable, terrible! Do yourself a favor and get some Russell's, they are worth the money.


----------



## Heathen (Mar 3, 2009)

EMC-GUN said:


> Ga Boots are made in China not Ga. And their HQ is in PA. Get some Wolverines or Red Wings.



Some may be made in China but some are made here in the US or at least they were three years ago when I mananged a store that sold them. They were good boots not sure if that will change or not if they were bought out by Rocky. I however only bought Justins still have three pair ranging in age from three and a hald years to six years old. Their headquarters was in Tennessee back then just across the line close to Blairsville.


----------



## grizz44 (Mar 3, 2009)

i like my justins last a while and i think they are more comfortable


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 5, 2009)

Definitely not trying to argue with anyone, but I also worked in retail that sold Ga Boots. I spoke to the Southeast rep about them, because I thought very hard about buying a pair. (I could get wholesale.) He informed me they were made "across the pond" (his words not mine) So I thought maybe British made, like Doctor Martens? I looked at almost every pair we had on the shelf and they were all China made. The HQ, he told me was in Tunnkhannock PA. And if you go to their website it says Nelsonville Ohio for their home. Definitely not a GA co.!


----------



## billy336 (Mar 5, 2009)

WOrst pair of boots I ever wore. Going to Danner now.


----------



## castaway (Mar 5, 2009)

Had bad luck with Georgia boots and now wear IRISH Setter. Best boots I have ever worn.


----------



## CHRISLOVERLOVER1 (Mar 5, 2009)

i actually love them i have had a pair of farm and ranch for 3 years and i cant seem to wear them out. actually i looked at a new pair in the ace hardware in douglasville the other day he had them on sale for $70.00....but if you work in a warehouse and need still toes go with the wolverine dura-shocks if you are a big guy like me they will save your life


----------



## fishaholic (Mar 5, 2009)

Georgia boots are terrible... wanna sell em'????


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 6, 2009)

I have worn ga boots farm and ranch for many years and about a month ago my son lost them for me in the house and I had to throw something on so I grabed my muck rubber ankel high boots, Well I have not put the ga boots back on yet I knew they were soft and comfy but I figured they would be to soft and make my arches hurt but not so try em you may like em to.


----------



## RP1969 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lacrosse*

They dont seem to be very popular but I got a pair of Lacrosse wellingtons for Xmas and I love them, and I guarantee you will get no better customer service anywhere!!!!!!!


----------

